# New ILR law from July 9th 2012, will it effect me??



## artman2001 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi i would like to know if the new ILR law will effect me. I got married in early 2010 and entered the UK on a spouse visa in late 2010. I am still currently happily married to my partner, i have also passed my life in the UK and have documents to prove we live together and would like to know if i can apply for my ILR before the 9th July 2012 as my current spouse visa runs out in september 2012 and from what i am told i can only apply for ilr 28 days before my visa finishes.

The questions i have are:

If i wait till August 2012 and apply for my ilr, will i still be considered under the old rules of the 2 year probation period? instead of the 5 years.

Can i apply for my ILR before 9th July 2012 without having to wait until August 2012? (28 day period before my visa expires)

Please Help!!

Thank You


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You'll be considered under the old rules because you are already part way through your settlement process.

You cannot apply sooner than 28 days before, but as it seems you only wanted to do that to avoid the new rules, then you've no need to worry. Hope that helps.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can apply for ILR no sooner than 28 days before you have been in the UK for 2 years on a spouse visa. Because you received your settlement visa before the rules change you are covered under the old rules. All this information is available on the UKBA website under Statement of Change. You should really take the time to read it.


----------



## pureheart786 (Jun 19, 2012)

Could anyone look ny list guve der opnion plz


----------



## artman2001 (Jun 23, 2012)

Very big thank you to All who replied.

Really appreciate the help and will take the time to read it on the UKBA webpage.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello all! I haven't made any post for a while now but have been reading the UKBA site and i am a little confused. I cannot find the requirements for the old ILR (before the change in july) I have been here in the UK since May 1st. So from my understanding I follow the old rules but cannot find them  So if anyone can send me the link. I thought i had it saved  your help would be very much appreciated. I know i am looking at it very early but I just want to make sure i am on top of things. Or if i am wrong please please correct me lol thanks again


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you come into the UK on unmarried-partners, fiancée or spouse visa? If so, the requirements are similar for documentary evidence for ILR (ie proving you have sufficient funds, proving your marriage/relationship etc). The main difference is, instead of needing to go into depth on how you met and kept your relationship at a distance, you need to prove that you have been living together whilst on your current visa. For this, you need a minimum 6 pieces of documentary evidence in both your names (which can be replaced with documents addressed to you individually each - for example: if the council tax bill is in your name, your partner could supply, say, a water bill in their name - and these two would count as '1' of the 6 required). These documents need to span the period of time of your living together on current visa (normally 2 years on either spouse or old-style FLR visa).

The other requirement is to pass the Life In The UK test.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MRSREILLY said:


> Hello all! I haven't made any post for a while now but have been reading the UKBA site and i am a little confused. I cannot find the requirements for the old ILR (before the change in july) I have been here in the UK since May 1st. So from my understanding I follow the old rules but cannot find them  So if anyone can send me the link. I thought i had it saved  your help would be very much appreciated. I know i am looking at it very early but I just want to make sure i am on top of things. Or if i am wrong please please correct me lol thanks again


See UK Border Agency | Partners who applied on or before 8 July 2012
and links to other documents.


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Did you come into the UK on unmarried-partners, fiancée or spouse visa? If so, the requirements are similar for documentary evidence for ILR (ie proving you have sufficient funds, proving your marriage/relationship etc). The main difference is, instead of needing to go into depth on how you met and kept your relationship at a distance, you need to prove that you have been living together whilst on your current visa. For this, you need a minimum 6 pieces of documentary evidence in both your names (which can be replaced with documents addressed to you individually each - for example: if the council tax bill is in your name, your partner could supply, say, a water bill in their name - and these two would count as '1' of the 6 required). These documents need to span the period of time of your living together on current visa (normally 2 years on either spouse or old-style FLR visa).
> 
> The other requirement is to pass the Life In The UK test.


Hello 2farapart! Yes i am on a spouse visa. got here on May 1st. I guess i should have clarified more lol. Sorry about that. Well my biggest thing is i was reading about the 5 year thing. I know i am probably reading too much into it but im just confused now. Also we do have things that are addressed to the both of us but they just say Mr & Mrs J Reilly. like the gas and electric from npower. and bills like sky just say his name even though both of our names are on the account. I was more curious if i have to apply for FLR as opposed to ILR because of this new 5 year rule. but i am understanding that i dont have too. hope i am right lol 
:confused2:


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

Joppa said:


> See UK Border Agency | Partners who applied on or before 8 July 2012
> and links to other documents.


Ohhhh lol thank you joppa very much!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Just to reassure, because the site has been overhauled to lean towards the new rules... You're still under the old rules, so that's 2-year spouse, after which you can apply for ILR (ignoring the new financial requirements).

The documentation - tell me about it! In the so-called age of Information Technology, I never realised just how insurmountable an obstacle it would be to get BOTH names on a piece of paper. Even when certain bodies DO get it right on the account, the paperwork is still addressed only to me in my old name. I shall start sending out advance invitations to their CEOs to attend my ILR appointment and explain why it is beyond the wit of their corporations to edit a database record!


----------



## MRSREILLY (Mar 14, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Just to reassure, because the site has been overhauled to lean towards the new rules... You're still under the old rules, so that's 2-year spouse, after which you can apply for ILR (ignoring the new financial requirements).
> 
> The documentation - tell me about it! In the age of information Technology, I never realised just how insurmountable an obstacle it would be to get BOTH names on a piece of paper. Even when certain bodies DO get it right on the account, the paperwork is still addressed only to me in my old name. I shall start sending out advance invitations to their CEOs to attend my ILR appointment and explain why it is beyond the wit of their corporations to edit a database record!


HAHAHAHA I might go and do something like that too lol and good to know all the old stuff is what i have to follow. I am way early on doing it all just want to make sure i have everything. LOL I feel like such a pack rat because I am saving so much stuff.


----------

